

 whois Microsoft.com - SingAlong
https://gist.github.com/HashNuke/6220938

======
AdamGibbins
This was posted a couple of hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6204867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6204867)

------
Jhsto
Same kind of stuff pop-out if you try to whois google.com, although sometimes
it depends on the whois server whether it lists all the domains.

------
lysium
Looks as if whois name.com is (surprisingly?) not only looking up 'name.com'
but every domain that starts (not: ends) with 'name.com', such as
'name.com.someother.com'.

~~~
guan
It lists nameservers (which are also in whois in many TLDs) that start with
name.com. In your example, name.com.someother.com is not an actual domain name
that has been registered.

------
freejack
nothing to see here. its just showing that the query syntax for whois (in the
wild) is broken.

Its showing name servers with hostnames that match the query. I first read
about this on Slashdot in 1998 (okay, maybe I'm exaggerating that a bit - this
has been making the rounds for years...)

